# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  ask me any question=)

## .:روح وريحان:.

=)

Hello

how are you ?

I hope be happy

=)
the game :
ask me any question
EXample:
Iam ask :
prefer peace and quiet?

you say

yaaaaaaaas 


I will start

you fear the dark?

 :embarrest: 


ملآحظة :
ا_ أتمنى اللعبة ماتصير محادثة أو شي من هالقبيل =)
2_ مستوآي الانجليزي مو ذآك الزود فممكن تلآقون أخطاء .. :embarrest: !!
أسسعى أطور اللغة وإن ششاء الله أقدر =)

----------


## كبرياء

*you fear the dark?


sometime .. when I set Alone in strange place* 

*my Question ..*

*ummm .. if you can know something from the future .. what this something will be ?*


*إذآ تسمحي لي الأصح نقول < did you fear from darkness ? >*

*I will Back*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *sometime .. when I set Alone in strange place*



me to 
 :embarrest: 





> *my Question ..*
> 
> *ummm .. if you can know something from the future .. what this something will be*



 :amuse: 

I want to see what happen after 3 months 

becoes after 3 months will be my futurr !!



 :embarrest: 


my question

what did you hope to become in your life?




كبريآء : يآعمررررررية عليش صحيح الا تبغيه !! :bigsmile: 
ترى والله ماني كششخة بالمرة بالانج وأبغى أحسسسنه و هذا أحنآ نحاول  :embarrest: 
ومنك نستفيد=)

----------


## كبرياء

> what did you hope to become in your life?



*I hope to be a good translater or professor in English ******** and litertaure specially "poetry "*


*ummm* 

*you dream in four words .. can you write this ?*

*also I will Back***

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *I hope to be a good translater or professor in English ******** and litertaure specially "poetry "*



wwwwwwwwwwaw
it,s wonderful !!
 :bigsmile: 




> *ummm*  
> *you dream in four words .. can you write this ?* 
> *also I will Back***



 :embarrest: 
it is Difficult !!
but o.K 
 :bigsmile: 

my wish is to travel to holy plases

=)

O. K
my question

where is your favorite place of your home ?

----------


## كبرياء

> it is Difficult !!
> but o.K 
> 
> 
> 
> my wish is to travel to holy plases
> 
> " Holly places " < written like this  
> =)
> ...



*it's secret  place  in my room ..*

*ummm* 

*where do you find yourself ?*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *where do you find yourself ?*



 :embarrest: 


I Did not understand the question!!

 :sad2:

----------


## كبرياء

*i mean umm* 

*as your personaltiy .. where you can find the strong quialtiy in your self ? with your logic forexample ? or in your smile ?* 

*i give you some example and i hope that you understand know*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

hello
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas 
now i undestood !!

ummmmmmm 

maybe on me smile

my Question 

what do you feel close to Ramadan ?


and 


Ramadan cream 

=)<<<أحس الاسبلنج خربوطة !! ههههه

----------


## كبرياء

> hello
> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas 
> now i undestood !!
> 
> ummmmmmm 
> 
> maybe on me smile
> 
> *My not me* 
> ...



*I feel some optimism* 

*ummm What about you ? <~ I does not have Q now*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

Hi 

Good morning

ummmm 

I expect to that  be beatiful month






 :bigsmile: 


my question 


what do you think me!!?<<أتوقع أن السؤال كذا  :embarrest:

----------

